# Art/Object Issues > Framing Artwork >  Mounting unframed tyvek print-large panoramic

## Kathy

*I have a 7' x 20' print on tyvek I am having trouble mounting to a wall for exhibition. We are trying double sided tape, dowls, wood slats. If anyone has experience mounting panoramic shaped work please reply asap, it's going up this week! Thanks.*

----------


## Paul Brewin

Looks like no replies yet - I haven't had experience with this either. You can search if there are tips on using magnets either on this site or on our Listserve archives *here* (you'll need to register *here*

----------

